

Update: Found a Technical Co-Founder - adennis4

Two months ago I reached out to the HN community with this post: "Looking for a Technical CoFounder" (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2332349).  That message isn't typically welcomed with open arms, so I was careful to be very clear.<p>I have received a number of emails asking for the results of that post...asking if it worked...if I had found a technical co-founder.  I was told by business side guys, if you can't find one with that post...then, it's hopeless for the rest of us.<p>My review:<p>I found a technical co-founder. My co-founder, Eric, didn't come directly from the HN post...he's a long time friend who I've worked with in the trading industry for 6 years. Eric had been involved in the project from the beginning as an advisor, and connecting us with devs early on to build the site. He offered to help with the co-founder search as well...through that process he learned more about the business and the vision...and ultimately decided that he wanted to be completely part of it.<p>Further, the post generated a lot of stimulating conversations with other like-minded, hungry people. It really helped to refine the idea and vision, both for myself and Eric.<p>After the post, some people told me they were using it as a template to post on craigslist or other places looking for a co-founder.  That was great, but they didn't understand something I had learned:  Eric is like my girlfriend, and I didn't find her on craigslist.  To work on something together, that you're both passionate about, and that you are both willing to sacrifice for doesn't just happen.  A co-founder isn't an employee.  They have to care as much as you do.  And to get thru the shitty times, you have to disagree, fight, and move on. Are you willing to chance that with someone you just met?<p>Here's what I got out of the post:  The most amazing feedback and support from the HN community.  I was introduced to interesting people from all over...and I've had coffee with some of them. I definitely know a post isn't the best way to find a co-founder, but it certainly has provided me with more than I was ever looking for...<p>Andrew<p>Co-Founder Spaciety
======
eggbrain
I thank you for your post, and I definitely appreciate what you're saying, but
it's only been two months. If Eric is your girlfriend, you are still quite in
the "honeymoon phase", if you will, and you're already talking like you are in
a long term relationship (I know you say you've known him for years, but
working in a business really brings out a different side of people).

When I finally found a co-founder through my friends group, I was really
excited. I thought everything would be peaches and gold, and for awhile, it
was. But as time went on, I realized I was the only one working on the
project, and that he wasn't doing anything. After 8 months of waiting for him
to do actual work, I decided to move on without him. Now I'm not sure what do
and I've probably delayed my start-up because of it. I'm not trying to
dissuade you, and I really hope you've found you're match, but don't say
"Mission Accomplished" just yet :)

~~~
adennis4
Appreciate your feedback. I've worked along side him for 5 years in our
previous jobs. We've also done a few other projects together, although nothing
on this scale. He has also been involved in this project since its inception.
That said, we've got a lot of work in front of us...but using our past working
history as an indicator, we're certainly on the right track.

------
codeslush
Andrew - congrats! Great to hear this and of course best wishes for your
business.

You should know that your post had quite a network affect - probably beyond
what you realize. I was a commenter on that post and had at least three or
four people reach out to me for input - one of which I was able to meet in
person because I happened to travel to his city shortly after he contacted me.

Don't forget to look me up if ever in socal! ;-)

------
ActVen
I think it is great that you provided a follow up to the post. Thanks for
adding value to the community.

